# For only $1500...



## ozzmonaut (Feb 17, 2011)

You can get pedals for that 1920's cruiser. I'm not even knocking the price. Does anybody here know if it is accurate. This might be a good time to start checking all ofthe pedals on those 20's bikes. You might make enough money on the pedals to buy 50 more nice old bikes.


----------



## bud poe (Feb 17, 2011)

where's the link?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 17, 2011)

I think this is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/Torrington-Pedals-Motorbike-Bicycle-Motorcycle-Rare-/160535260172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2560a5ac0c#ht_776wt_952


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2011)

That seller is fishing for someone who's got too much money, and has been watching too many auction / picker tv shows.... A bunch of his parts came off a bike he won on ebay last month for $300.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 17, 2011)

I inquired about these pedals earlier http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13374-Really&p=64511&highlight=#post64511 As stated in the earlier thread the seller is very reputable and knowledgeable...and even though the pedals may appear to be very generic they are in fact very rare and obviously will be purchased by a discriminate collector! I’ve learned so much on this site


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 17, 2011)

I inquired about these pedals earlier http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13374-Really&p=64511&highlight=#post64511 As stated in the earlier thread the seller is very reputable and knowledgeable...and even though the pedals may appear to be very generic they are in fact very rare and obviously will be purchased by a discriminate collector! I’ve learned so much on this site


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry about the link. i've got pics figured out but when I copied in the link I guess something happened.  However, it seems that pedals should account for no more than 1/20 of the bike's value. Therefore, $40 pedals on an $800 bike, $1500 on a $30,000 bike


----------



## bud poe (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like they sold for $300.00...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 17, 2011)

reduction to 1/5 of the price. For what significance they apparently have, not too bad


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 17, 2011)

I have purchased from him before as well. He always has some choice parts. I don't think I could offer $300 for something priced at $1500. I don't want to insult someone with a lowball offer.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 5, 2011)

The ebay seller is a super nice guy.  I bought the frame these Graham pedals came off of.  It's a 1930 Hartford made by Westfield Mfg.  Wish I could have got the bike before it got parted out.  It had a lot of super rare items on it.   If you want to see the bike before it got parted out, just search on 1930 Hartford on the CABE.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's the bike these pedals came off of before it got parted out. I'm currently searching for parts to put it all back together (sans $300 pedals).


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 5, 2011)

If you want to see more on this bike go to:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16664-1930-Hartford-by-Westfield-Mfg-Pope


----------

